# crazy goat



## wynedot55 (Apr 6, 2009)

well the goat made me madd for the last time.he learned to push his pen all over the place.an that was fine till he started turning it over.so i took a chain an secured it.an he still could flipp it.so i grabbed my chain caught him an chained him up.no more prob less he breaks the heavy snapps.will have to move him every 3 days.an untwist his chain.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 6, 2009)

With the calves we have the snaps with the twist so it won't twist up and then they are staked out on T-posts with a ring or loop in the chain that goes over the T-post. not sure if it would work with a goat but, there is alot less chain twisting going on since we switched to this method.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 6, 2009)

he has been pushing my temper for the last few days.so i finally fixed him  i think he might learn not to twist the chain up.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 6, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> he has been pushing my temper for the last few days.so i finally fixed him  i think he might learn not to twist the chain up.


As ornery as he is he may learn to twist it more just to make you work more.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 6, 2009)

well he better learn to get along with me or he will loose.


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 6, 2009)

Our neighbor had a billy goat once.  He (the goat) stunk so bad that it almost made me gag!  I can still recall that horrible smell.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 6, 2009)

well this young billy dont stink yet.but he did get loose again.an he started charging my mom.an she was having to use what was handy to back him off.then i went out grabbed him by the horns an dang near killed him 1 handed.put the chain on him nice an tight.an chained him back up.i was fuming so bad i put the pen back over him as well.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 6, 2009)

Get rid of the horns.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 6, 2009)

i said that he needs tobe dehorned to stop that crapp.but mom says he needs them to defend hisself.i can handle him.he knows im going to grabb the horns an put him on the ground.my bro thinks its funny that he does that.an i told him if he keeps it up itll be finished fast.bro thinks im scared of the goat


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 6, 2009)

They may make great handles to grab him by for you but, ask your Mom if she wants to be caught by one. Next time there may not be something for her to grab and fend him off with.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 6, 2009)

oh i blew my top at her bad about that.i told her before she went out that id go with her.an keep him away or rechain him.an she said no.so when i went out an caught him by the horns i was ready to put him down.


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 7, 2009)

At least tip those daggers!


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 7, 2009)

Are the horns pointed? If they are, could you round them so it  would not hurt so much? No clue.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 7, 2009)

yes the horns have points on them.i got a rigg to tie him up with good today.so gonna try that.no 1 goes around him now unless im close by.


----------



## Cow Girl (Apr 7, 2009)

We have a goat inside.We also have 9 outside those a pygmy goats.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Cow Girl (Apr 7, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

>


Thank you Farmer Kitty


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 7, 2009)

A goat inside? Your house?


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 8, 2009)

yes some people will keep their bottle goat babies in the house for awhile.


----------



## Cow Girl (Apr 8, 2009)

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> A goat inside? Your house?


Yes a goat inside i just chnged his dipers>Yes he wears dipers also.


----------



## Cow Girl (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks yall  for welocomeing me i am in school.

Fun Fun and i am in Back Yard Chickens!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 8, 2009)

Cow Girl said:
			
		

> Thanks yall  for welocomeing me i am in school.
> 
> Fun Fun and i am in Back Yard Chickens!!!!!!!!!


 

Wynedot, does that goat not like you?


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 8, 2009)

miss kutekitten its my mom that he doesnt like.or was trying tobe mean with not me.i can handle him as long as he dont blindside me.because i can grabb his horns real fast.


----------



## Cow Girl (Apr 9, 2009)

The gat was a bottle baby but he has gotten bigger. 







That is him in DIPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 10, 2009)

he is a cute goat.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 10, 2009)

Awww!


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 11, 2009)

He looks cute in diapers.


----------

